# ZoneAlarm und Windows 7 64-bit



## Siogeil (27. Oktober 2009)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine Frage von mir, ich glaube, sie wurde hier (und anderswo) noch nicht beantwortet.
 Ich möchte mir gerne wieder ZoneAlarm auf mein frisch installiertes Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit installieren (Verkaufsversion).
 Nun bietet ZoneAlarm nur noch den Download einer kleinen Setup-Datei an. Nach anklicken und runterladen der benötigten Dateien (in dem Menu muss man angeben, ob ZoneAlarm für Vista oder für XP/2000 genutzt werden soll) gibt er bei beiden Varianten den Windows Fehler 1636 aus und installiert nicht.
 Wie gesagt, beide Varianten für's OS probiert, die kleine, heruntergeladene Setup-Datei als Administrator gestartet, nichts hilft. Keine Ahnung, woran's liegen könnte.
 Googlen hat bisher auch nicht geholfen.

 Jemand eine Idee?

 Und für die Interessierten: Bitte keine Info's wie: Die Win-Firewall reicht doch, ZoneAlarm zusätzlich ist Quatsch.
 Ich arbeite so lange damit und möchte den genauen Überblich über die Programme haben, die raustelefonieren. Und da fahre ich wegen der langen Nutzung mit ZoneAlarm am Besten.

 Besten Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Look (27. Oktober 2009)

Äh kleine Setup Datei? ZoneAlarm hatte letztens erst wieder eine Werbeaktion, wo man sich ZA für knapp 6 Monate in der Pro Version holen konnte, etwas was ich auch gemacht habe, dort ist die Setup Datei c.a. 42MB groß.

 Welche Version willst Du da eigentlich installieren, auf win7 sollte man nur ab Version 9 losgehen, soweit ich das noch weiß.


----------



## Siogeil (27. Oktober 2009)

Jau, ganz vergessen, das noch zu erwähnen:
  Mit der kostenlosen Variante war ich bisher vollkommen zufrieden. Die sollte es jetzt auch sein. 
 Also ZoneAlarm - Free

 Fehlermeldung siehe Anhang.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

klappt vlt. dieser download:http://www.chip.de/downloads/AntiVir-Free-Antivirus_12998486.html ?  da steht allerdings nicht win7 offiziell dabei...


----------



## Siogeil (27. Oktober 2009)

Öhm...
 Warum habe ich gerade ein Grinsen im Gesicht?
 Vielen Dank, aber Antivir habe ich bereits installiert und läuft tadellos.
 Wie der Titel und mein Text sagt, suche ich nun noch meine Lieblings-Firewall ZoneAlarm...

 Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, scheint ZoneAlarm sich nicht mit 64-bit zu vertragen. Ich probiere erst einmal eine andere, ähnliche Firewall aus.

 Aber: Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Vohaul42 (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Free Version von Zone Alarm gibt es nicht in der 64 Bit Version, weiß der Geier warum.
 Eine sehr gute und kostenlose Alternative hierzu ist die Firewall von Comodo . Meiner Meinung nach ist sie sogar besser als ZA und verträgt sich tadellos mit Win7.


----------



## Siogeil (31. Oktober 2009)

So, Comodo stand auch auf meiner Liste, wenn ZoneAlarm nicht funzt...
 Nach wenigen Tagen bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.
 Jetzt vielleicht eine Frage an die Kenner:
 In ZA konnte ich mir die Programme anzeigen lassen, die schon mal raustelefonieren wollten. Dort sah ich dann (mit Häkchen oder Kreuz), ob ich sie ließ oder nicht und konnte das auch nachträglich noch ändern.
 Geht das mit Comodo auch?
 Habe kein Fenster gefunden, wo steht, welche Programme ich permanent vom Netzwerk ausgeschlossen habe und welche nicht. Nur, welche Programme durch Comodo geblockt wurden (weil ich es angegeben habe).

 Vielen Dank.


----------



## IXS (1. November 2009)

Wozu unter 7 noch ne externe Firewall, und das auch noch unter 64 Bit ?

http://www.sphinx-soft.com/Vista/order.html

 Das macht die Kontrolle über die Win eigene Firewall komfortabler, und es gibt eine kostenlose Variante...


----------



## Vohaul42 (1. November 2009)

Siogeil schrieb:


> So, Comodo stand auch auf meiner Liste, wenn ZoneAlarm nicht funzt...
> Nach wenigen Tagen bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.
> Jetzt vielleicht eine Frage an die Kenner:
> In ZA konnte ich mir die Programme anzeigen lassen, die schon mal raustelefonieren wollten. Dort sah ich dann (mit Häkchen oder Kreuz), ob ich sie ließ oder nicht und konnte das auch nachträglich noch ändern.
> ...


   Das macht Comodo eigentlich genau so. Wenn ein Programm raustelefoniert, meldet es sich wie auch Zone Alarm es tun würde. 
 Was die Programmliste angeht, schau mal unter Firewall > Erweitert > Netzwerk - Sicherheitsrichtlinie.


----------



## Siogeil (1. November 2009)

Super, Vohaul42!
 Genau DAS hatte ich noch gesucht und vermisst.
 Jetzt bin ich rundum zufrieden.
 Vielen Dank!


----------

